# Anxiety while watching movies



## vonis22 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have lots of anxiety when watching movies. I was watching the movie "Still Alice" today. It's about a woman who gets Alzheimers at a very young age. I almost felt like I inherited her Alzheimers or something. I have that with a lot of movies. Especially when a character is mentally off, I feel like Im getting the same illness or feel the same way that they do. Does anyone have any experience with this? It's super annoying sometimes, because I cant even enjoy a movie without feel anxious anymore.


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha certain movies used to freak me out as well. Especialy movies about false realities. The Matrix made me trip the fuck out.


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Seriously, I was watching a movie about a girl with multiple personallities and schizophrenia and I just started making connections and panicking because it seemed like I could really relate to them and the diagnosis. I avoid movies, they are really too much for me


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I always have a really hard time watching movies..I simply cant connect the ideas, maybe because Im always thinking instead of perceiving it... I always feel like a retard by the end, when everyone is commenting about the movie and Im like I didnt watch it.. it really sucks


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm avoiding matrix or inception for obvious reasons.


----------

